# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Nachtrust verbeteren,maar hoe? - Artikel

## Agnes574

Hoeveel effect kan een slaapstoornis hebben op de gezondheid van een persoon en hoe kunnen we onze nachtrust verbeteren?

Antwoord

Slapen. Wie doet het niet graag? 

Slapen is een zeer belangrijk onderdeel van je leven. Toch beweren sommige mensen nog steeds dat een goede nachtrust niet zo belangrijk is. Slapen biedt vele voordelen voor je lichaam en een goede nacht slaap is belangrijk om iedere dag boordevol energie te beginnen. Als je goed en regelmatig slaapt, bevordert dit je gezondheid en kan het zelfs je leven verlengen.

Slaapgewoontes
Goede slaapgewoontes zijn essentieel voor een goede nachtrust. We kunnen onszelf trainen om snel in slaap te vallen of we kunnen ons lichaam trainen om uren in bed te liggen woelen (een slechte gewoonte). Beweging (positief), cafeïne, stress (negatief) kunnen de kwaliteit en de hoeveelheid slaap beïnvloeden. Door je gewoontes te veranderen, kan je dus ook je nachtrust verbeteren.

Hoeveel slaap hebben we nodig?
Iedereen heeft andere behoeftes. Toch is zon 7 tot 9 uur slapen het gemiddelde voor volwassen personen. Sommigen hebben meer dan 9 uur nodig, terwijl anderen met 4 tot 5 uur per nacht toekomen. Als je gedurende de dag alert, wakker en energiek bent, heb je voldoende slaap gehad.


Slapen en verouderen
Er is een mythe die beweert dat je, naarmate je ouder wordt, minder slaap nodig hebt. Dit is niet waar. Ook oudere mensen hebben gemiddeld zon 7 tot 9 uur slaap per nacht nodig. Toch is een goede nachtrust moeilijker als we ouder worden: medicijnen, gezondheidsproblemen en mentale problemen kunnen er voor zorgen dat men slechter slaapt. 

Voordelen van slaap
Slapen geeft ons energie, maar er zijn nog heel wat gezondheidsvoordelen aan slapen: het bevordert de werking van je hart, verbetert het geheugen en zou zelfs preventief zijn tegen kanker. Ook je huid zou gezonder zijn als je voldoende slaapt, en je kan je beter concentreren. 

Een dutje tijdens de dag
Een klein dutje gedurende de dag zorgt er voor dat je batterijen weer worden opgeladen. In sommige landen wordt het dutje in de middagpauze aangemoedigd, omdat werknemers na het dutje frisser en alerter zijn. Dit wil niet zeggen dat je de hele namiddag moet slapen, maar een half uurtje na de lunch geeft voldoende energie om de rest van de dag geconcentreerd en alert te blijven.

Een goede matras en bed zijn belangrijk
Je brengt ongeveer 8 uur per dag in bed door. Toch zijn er mensen die amper investeren in een goed bed, matras en hoofdkussen. Toch kan dit een enorm verschil maken. Het verschil tussen s morgens monter en fris wakker worden; of het gevoel te hebben niet geslapen te hebben.

Wordt jij s morgens wakker en heb je het gevoel dat je de hele dag in bed wil blijven liggen? Verminder je inname van koffie, cafeïne, kunstmatige zoetstoffen en eet zoveel mogelijk verse, onbewerkte producten. Drink minstens 2 liter water per dag en ga eens langs in een slaapcentrum. Dit zijn gespecialiseerde slaapwinkels die je de best mogelijke matras en bed kunnen aanraden. Ze kunnen zelfs je slaappatroon onderzoeken en aan de hand daarvan advies geven. 


(Bron: Gezondheidsweb)

----------


## Luuss0404

Mijn oom heeft ook erge last van slaapproblemen en die is daarom doorverwezen naar zo'n slaapcentrum. Hij heeft een kastje meegekregen en moest hij dingen op zijn hoofd plakken en dan daarmee minimaal een maand slapen om te kijken wat er allemaal gebeurd in zijn hersens als hij slaapt. De gegevens van zijn 1e keer zijn de Midici echter kwijtgeraakt en dus moet mijn oom weer minimaal een maand met die dingen slapen... Als ik weet hoe dat gegaan is bericht ik dat wel even.
In de tussentijd zal ik alle tips even naar mijn oom mailen, misschien heeft hij er wat aan!

----------

